# How long can I keep the baby rats until they are TOO big to have in my cages?



## MrsTefee (Dec 1, 2013)

I have an oops litter from a petstore rat that my husband and I got about a month ago. She has a total of 9 babies! We are keeping a few but Im trying to adopt the rest of the babies out and if I cant I will have to take them to the local shelter/petshop that will take them (obviously im reluctant because i know they can still be bought as feeders at these places).

Im wondering, if nobody adopts them, how long can I keep the babies in my rat manor cages before they will be too big? I have one rat manor cage for the girls (including our two adult rats there are 5 girls total) and one rat manor cage for the boys (there are a total of 6 boys). I want to wait as long as I can of course to find them a loving home first!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

How old are the babies?


----------

